# my zfsdump script



## cjyar (Jul 30, 2013)

Maybe this will be useful to somebody else. Maybe others will help me out with some improvements. 

https://github.com/cjyar/zfsdump

Chris


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2013)

> Shell scripts to mimic BSD dump with zfs


Copy/pasted from the README so other people will have an idea of what it does.


----------



## cjyar (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks. I guess that wasn't as obvious as I thought it was.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2013)

I sort of guessed it from the name but I really had to check the README to make sure 

If you want to present it (or need help with it) it always helps if you supply a short description of what it does (or what it's supposed to do).


----------

